# Gable roof designs and pictures..please.



## MrGreenThumb (Apr 22, 2007)

I was going to build some Gable roofs for my new hives and was looking for some plans and pictures of these types of roofs. I have some really nice ideas but was loooking for more input before starting to make them.

thx


----------



## Hill's Hivery (Jan 7, 2005)

I made one for one of my hives. (I had lots of scrap laying around.) I will post a picture tomorrow when I am home. Beware that they can get pretty heavy if using asphalt shingles though.


----------



## peletier (May 5, 2007)

*Don't do gables*

The "English Garden" style of hive looked so cool........
I built peaked, copper clad tops for 7 hives. They look great but are a pain when working the bees. ...Can't turn them upside down to set supers on, hard to handle on and off, no flat work area next to you as you work a neighboring hive. My favorite hives are the two with standard flat telescoping covers. Much more convenient.


----------



## peletier (May 5, 2007)

*Picture*

Click here
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a217/atlanticmaster/Bees/hives.jpg


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

peletier,

you're not keepin bees down on the creek are you?
I lived in Morehead back in the 80's
I agree flat tops are much more practical

Dave


----------



## peletier (May 5, 2007)

*Peletier Creek*

Hi Dave,
Sent you a P.M.


----------



## Durandal (Sep 5, 2007)

This was my great grandfather's hive:

http://gallery.mac.com/thesw0rdofroland#100046/IMG_4906&bgcolor=black

Its not gabled, but it might a good trade off in designs and would provide a flat top to place things on.

I've been meaning to get dimensions and plans together for one but have not yet.


----------



## MrGreenThumb (Apr 22, 2007)

*Nice Gables!*

Peletier: I really like those gable roofs. Do you have and prints or working drawings that you could post?

thx


----------



## paintingpreacher (Jul 29, 2006)

*Peletier!*

Those are really nice looking hives. I agree with you, I like the telescoping tops to lay flat so I can stack supers in. 
I noticed your name.. PELETIER. I lived in Peletier Trailor Park in 1970 located in Jacksonville, N. C. during my military days. It was located on Hwy 17, North. Any kin?


----------



## peletier (May 5, 2007)

*Roofs, creeks,etc.*

To durandal... great hive. Gives me some ideas. Thanks for the picture.

To MrGreenthumb...no plans, no prints. I used copper flashing .....a roll from Home Depot. Copper tacks. Just make sure the lid has a flat bottom to seal off the hive.

To paintingpreacher....we lived on Peletier Creek for several years after moving here from Ohio (yes MrG, northeast Ohio. Brrrrr) Always liked the word. Not my name. We still live close to the "creek"...actually a cove or inlet. These are truly "coastal" bees.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

there has been a pic floated around here a few times of a girl showing off a beehive in, I believe, russia
it looks like a doll house or a castle or something
fantastic, all kinds of trim/detail and stuff
I can't find the pic, maybe someone else has a link

Dave


----------



## Jim Etzel (Nov 22, 2005)

Copper flashing is going to cost a fortune!! I have found aluminum printing plates work for roofing material and if you ask around, can get them for free.
Jim Etzel


----------



## Hill's Hivery (Jan 7, 2005)

Finally got my picture uploaded. You can't see it in the picture, but there is a piece of plywood on the inside of the top to make it flat on topo of the hive. I wanted to prevent any burr comb.

http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/ee206/theredhills/Beekeeping/?action=view&current=100_0288.jpg


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

*gable roof*

I saw one somewhere on the web in the last couple of days that used ceder shake instead of asphalt shingles. This might be abit lighter. Really looked great!!


----------



## JohnBeeMan (Feb 24, 2004)

I always wondered about the interior finishing.

Do you just allow the bees free access to all that empty space or use #8 screening?

Do you add vents? If, so on the ends or at the roof cap?

These type tops would make it easier to feed dry sugar or pollen patties. And you could always carry one old flat tops with you for a working tray. Especially if these tops are for the home yard where the wife is always complaining how scrappy all my projects look (I have not always painted my stands).


----------



## Hill's Hivery (Jan 7, 2005)

My wife really likes the look of the gable top, but I hate the weight. It's not bad on a short stack, but the tall ones are a killer.

I would think putting screen inside would lighten it up a lot. The flat board I have inside mine is 3/4" plywood. The sucker weighs probably 20 lbs. I might have to rework mine with the screen idea.


----------



## erich5470 (Aug 14, 2019)

MrGreenThumb said:


> I was going to build some Gable roofs for my new hives and was looking for some plans and pictures of these types of roofs. I have some really nice ideas but was loooking for more input before starting to make them.
> 
> thx


I recently bought one of the Chinese versions of the Flow Hive. I wanted to build my own hive just like it. I was unable to find one like it with dimensions to build one. So, I measured the dimensions on my existing hive. Here are the dimension I got from the assembled roof for it.


----------

